# On-Site EM Auditors Needed (Ohio Area)



## msmaller (Jan 28, 2011)

EM Auditor Needed, must live within Indiana, West VA, Ohio, Pensylvania, Eastern Kentucky or Ohio with EM coding experience and must have CCS-P, CPC or AAPC ED coder certification. The ideal individual must have EM coding and auditing experience. This is a two month project in OHIO, with great pay! All interested individuals are encouraged to email your resume and salary requirement to Karen at specialk1002@mchsi.com.


----------

